# Blush for NC35



## vchen (Nov 23, 2007)

What blushcreme or regular blush do you recommend to achieve a peachy pink color on NC35? And what blushes look amazing on NC35s? 

Thanks!!


----------



## messhead (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm an NC35 and I have a couple peachy blushes all were rec'd by the counter... Try Springsheen, Pinch Me, or Peachtwist. All three are Sheertone Shimmer Blushes. 

My favorites on my skintone are Stray Rose (a matte pinky-peach), and Afterdusk from Moonbathe!

Hope that helps!!!


----------



## mello (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm NC30 and I LOVE plum foolery. Not much of a peachy blush, though. But it's gorgeous.


----------



## 0037sammie (May 19, 2008)

Im NC 35 and love the Hipness blush from the FAFI collection


----------



## tropical_smiles (May 19, 2008)

I second Afterdusk!!!  I also use alot of True Romantic and Eversun BPB..it's great!!


----------



## MissCreoula (May 19, 2008)

as mentioned Springsheen is great. Also, Sunbasque is really nice too.


----------



## StArCaNdY (May 19, 2008)

I'm NC35 and I love Torrid from Nars. Its a peachy blush. Margin and Plum Foolery from Mac are pretty too.


----------



## iluvmac (May 19, 2008)

I second Peachtwist!!


----------



## vandael (May 21, 2008)

ooh, definitely all the MAC sheertone shimmer peach blushes. and... give jane cosmetics a try. i looooove their blushes and they're super affordable. my faves are: blushing glow, blushing earth, and blushing petal. hop over to a walgreens and check them out. but if you're looking for HE, i also like NARS Luster. it's a peachy/apricot with a touch of gold. i think that might be gorgeous on you because it works really well on tan skin. HTH!


----------



## dreamerbabiiee* (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *0037sammie* 

 
_Im NC 35 and love the Hipness blush from the FAFI collection_

 
i agree!


----------



## sofabean (May 22, 2008)

eversun is definitely very peachy. you could try spaced out from the neo sci fi collection that just came out. my light flush msf is also pretty peachy pink if you're into MSFs.


----------



## oopsiwentglam (May 22, 2008)

margin, eversun, joyous. i love all three. i just ordered spaced out from neo si fi. i think that will be good too. i'm nc 35 as well.


----------



## addictedtomac85 (Apr 2, 2009)

*MAC blush recommendations for NC35ish... Please help!*

Hi Everyone 

Though I have been obsessed with eyeshadows for years. Blushes have never been a big thing I considered, until lately. 

I only own two blushes. Both are MAC mineralize blushes. Gentle & Love Joy. 

I want to start a MAC palette and would like to know what you guys all think are some good options. Please let me know some of your favs! 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: MAC blush recommendations for NC35ish... Please help!*

Blunt to contour
Tracegold
Dollymix 
Peachtwist
Sunbasque


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: MAC blush recommendations for NC35ish... Please help!*

Peach Twist and Desert Rose


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: MAC blush recommendations for NC35ish... Please help!*

Dollymix is my absolute fave MAC blush!!


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: MAC blush recommendations for NC35ish... Please help!*

Margin and Dollymix


----------



## cocomia (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: MAC blush recommendations for NC35ish... Please help!*

Peach blush - Melba
Bright red/coral blush - Fleur Power (apply with a light hand!)
Wine/berry blush - Plum Foolery

and I've heard that a good starter blush is Blushbaby since it's good for everyday use, and it's pretty versatile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: MAC blush recommendations for NC35ish... Please help!*

Sunbasque
Style
Flirt & Tease


----------



## alka1 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: MAC blush recommendations for NC35ish... Please help!*

I really like:

Sunbasque - peachy bronze gold
Peaches - peachy matte goodness
Pinch O Peach - soft pink

i'm NC30-35


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: MAC blush recommendations for NC35ish... Please help!*

Peachykeen
Sunbasque
Margin
Fleurry (LE)
Pink Swoon
Emote (LE) to contour (similar to Wedge e/s)


----------



## kittykit (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: MAC blush recommendations for NC35ish... Please help!*

I'm a NC35

Cubic
Sunbasque
Peachykeen
Nuance (Mineralize)
Brunette MSF
Springsheen
Dollymix


----------



## animacani (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: MAC blush recommendations for NC35ish... Please help!*

Melba- gorgoeus for the summertime! really pretty corally pink colour
Dame- really pretty pink colour
Dollymix- another pink! 
Coppertone- gorgooooeus peachy/tan colour


----------



## anshu7 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: MAC blush recommendations for NC35ish... Please help!*

mac sunbasque
mac springsheen
nars deepthroat
mac lilicent
mac ladyblush


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: MAC blush recommendations for NC35ish... Please help!*

AHH so many cute blush colors to choose from! (sorry just saw this thread now!)..


----------



## xoleaxo (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: MAC blush recommendations for NC35ish... Please help!*

MAC Sunbasque for sure!  Springsheen is also great!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: MAC blush recommendations for NC35ish... Please help!*

i'm putting these all on my "to check out list" lol


----------



## thiscarmen (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: MAC blush recommendations for NC35ish... Please help!*

Well Dressed - pretty light glowy pink
Mocha - gorgeous dusty rose
Gingerly - really pretty peachy colour
Pink Swoon - bright baby pink
Dollymix - almost looks like a hot candy pink.  love this!
Frankly Scarlet - red red red but looks soooooo good on everyone.

I'm NC35


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: MAC blush recommendations for NC35ish... Please help!*

this is very helpful all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now i hope to build my blush collection as it's VERY small LOL!


----------

